# Veritas Mk.II Power Sharpening System Quick Review - VIDEO



## GaryK

Great video and great sharpening system.


----------



## LeeJ

Hi Tom;

I think it's time I look for a forum that doesn't have so many smart people on it. LOL

Again, great job.

I'll bet I could bypass that "idiot proof" setup! (I'm smart).

Great information.

Lee


----------



## Chipncut

Thank you Tom;

Good show!

How much does this tool cost?


----------



## mot

Hey Guys,

Thanks for the comments. The tool is in the $400 neighborhood. It's not inexpensive. Had it not worked so well, it would have gone back for sure. However, I still have it.

Cheers!


----------



## furnitologist

Hey Tom…...perfect information.

I realize this depends on use, but how many disc's do you think you'll need, just the 4 sides(?), and are the disc abrasives self adhesive and are they easy to put on and take off. How does that work????

Really good….......Neil


----------



## mot

Hi Neil,

I actually use the 4 discs, plus a felt wheel that I charge with honing compound. The abrasives are self adhesive and are easy to apply. I havn't tried replacing them yet, so I can't answer to how hard they are to take off.

Cheers!


----------



## boboswin

n
ice job as usual Tom. 
When your done most folks can pretty much make a qualified decision.

Bob


----------



## Zuki

Geeze . . . talk about a must have. You made it look easy Tom.


----------



## CharlieK

I bought the Veritas Mk.II Sharpening System about 3 years ago and NEVER LOOKED BACK! It is so much easier than using stones or plate glass and sandpaper that there is just no comparison. I also have some experience with Tormek and the Veritas is head and shoulders better than the Tormek, too. The Worksharp looks like a viable contender, but I really can't say because I have never used the Worksharp system.

The Veritas is really great for chisels and plane irons. I did make an accessory jig to make it easier for sharpening carving tools. The only negitive that I have found with this type of system is that it's hard to sharpen both sides of a knife, but that is just not that big of a deal for me.


----------



## KBC

Tom,I liked the video,what A great way to show the ease of the tool!

Great job(especially since it was a 1 AM shoot)

I am getting into the tool sharpening business(as I have always been an extremest when it comes to keeping the tools sharp)And this really helps to understand the simplicity of the tool.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## stefan1

Great video and some good followup comments …very informative. I am thinking of buying a sharpening system but am still sitting on the fence. I am getting a wee bit tired of the never ending freehand sharpening and honing using stones and leather strops (...with the lack of consistent bevels). I am leaning towards the Veritas MKII (over the WS3000 or Tormek).

How is the Veritas system for sharpening skew chisels, knives, V parting tools and various gouges (#3 to #11)? From what I can tell - these tools need to be sharpened freehand. Any comments on freehand sharpening on the Veritas system?

I am a wanna be wood carver who has been hacking and gouging away for several years - I greatly appreciate really sharp tools and I want to up my game with sharper more consistent edged and beveled tools. What are the prevailing thoughts on using Veritas for sharpening gouges?


----------



## mot

Hi Guys,

Thanks for the new comments.

Stefan1, I'm not really the guy to talk to about sharpening carving gouges. I do NO free handed sharpening with this system. I only use it to sharpen bench chisels and plane irons. Sorry.

Tom


----------



## Islandguy

Thanks for the video…i place my order today


----------



## WayneC

Is the video not online any more?


----------



## DennyJD

I looked for this video about 8 months ago and it was not there at that time. I did however purchase a Veritas Sharpening System. I can say that it works well and can sharpen chisels or plane irons quickly. However, it will sharpen a plane iron with a straight edge and not rounded or cambered, which is what you need for a good smoother. It also will heat up the blade rather quickly. I haven't "colored" any tools yet. I find that I prefer the use of my regular bench grinder and only use this if I need to "reset" or "redesign" a bevel.


----------



## mapleone

Does anyone have a link to this video?


----------



## dbw

> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks for the new comments.
> 
> Stefan1, I m not really the guy to talk to about sharpening carving gouges. I do NO free handed sharpening with this system. I only use it to sharpen bench chisels and plane irons. Sorry.
> 
> Tom
> 
> - mot


Tom,
I just today heard of this tool. Can you do wide plane irons and planer blades?


----------



## mot

Sorry the video is not online. The video service that these were originally posted on predate YouTube. I may be able to find them archived somewhere.


----------

